# No arranca KDE al hacer login en KDM

## 236665

Hola a todos de nuevo, tengo problemas para iniciar KDE, cuando instale gentoo, segui todos los pasos, y en el momento de instalar el escritorio KDE hice

emerge kdm

emerge -av kde-meta

Luego despues de tener pronto, al iniciar en kdm para loguearme, cuando arrancaba el escritorio en el momento de terminar de cargar saltaba devuelta al inicio de logueo de usuario haciendo inutil el logueo.

Luego tratar entrar por icewm y pude con exito, y desde un terminal ejecute startkde y pude ejecutar, pero las ventanas me aparecian con los temas de X11, y en el terminal me daba un informe...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> kwin: unable to claim manager selection, another wm running? (try using --replace)
> 
> ksmserver(19045) KSMServer::wmProcessChange: Window manager "kwin" failed to launch 
> ...

 

Sin mas, cualquier ayuda o colaboracion les agradecere

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Hola. No soy usuario de KDE como para darte mejores indicaciones pero has modificado /etc/conf.d/xdm como se menciona en la documentación oficial?

Debería decir:

```
# What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | kdm-4.3 | gpe | entran$

# NOTE: If this is set in /etc/rc.conf, that setting will override this one.

#

# KDE-specific note:

# - If you are using kdeprefix go with "kdm-4.Y", e.g. "kdm-4.3".

#     You can find possible versions by looking at the directories in /usr/kde/.

# - Else, if you are using KDE 3 enter "kdm-3.5"

# - Else, if you are using KDE 4 enter "kdm" without a version

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"
```

A ver si sirve de algo.

Salud!

----------

## 236665

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Hola. No soy usuario de KDE como para darte mejores indicaciones pero has modificado /etc/conf.d/xdm como se menciona en la documentación oficial?
> 
> Debería decir:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hola, si he puesto kdm como arranque, incluso arranca perfecto kdm, el problema es que KDE se cuelga cuando me logueo en kdm. 

Cuando se carga el KDE, y esta a punto de abrir se cuelga regresando otra vez al area de loguear (en kdm), ahora cuando entro en otros escritorios que no sean KDE atraves de kdm (ej: IceWM) no tengo problemas. Entonces desde el escritorio que pude entrar (IceWM), atraves de un terminal ejecute kdestart, me abrio KDE, pero apenas la mitad del entorno grafico, ya que parte de ella (como las ventanas graficas del KDE) aparecian con el entorno grafico antiguo de las ventanas X. Entonces al ver el terminal vi estos errores que comente en el post. Llego a pensar que debe haber algun problema con kwin, con Dbus y alguna cosa mas. El problema es que no se como solucionar o si me falta algo mas en el KDE para que me ande bien.

----------

